
Indian firm asks staff to chip in $1,600 each to pay bail for boss - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101534498
======
yebyen
He was accused of collecting money from investors illegally, and the head of
the firm skipped out on a hearing related to the first set of charges in order
to be with his sick mom. He is now held in contempt and needs bail money.

Ironic solution? Obviously, sell equity in the company to the employees to
raise the bail money! What could possibly go wrong with this awesome plan?!

